# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Кто умеет создать или знает,где скачать вайшнавские темы для Win7

## Стрельцов Антон

Харе Кришна ! Примите мои поклоны !
Пожалуйста,кто умеет создать тему со сменяющимися изображениями для Windows 7 - поделитесь результатом.Если кто-то знает где можно скачать вышеуказанное - поделитесь,пожалуйста ссылкой.Всего доброго,джай Шри Хари !

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

А зачем тема? Просто зайдите в настройки персонализации и выберите нужную папку с изображениями (фон рабочего стола/ расположение изображения/ обзор...). Нужные изображения, предварительно соберите в этой папке. Там же можно настроить частоту смены изображений и размеры их отображения (положение изображения).

----------


## Стрельцов Антон

Спасибо,сейчас попробую !
Харе Кришна !

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Получилось? Ведь это классно, когда Кришна на вас смотрит!

----------

